# Whats your dogs spirit animal?



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My Apache is like a wild stallion, what are your dogs spirit animals? https://www.google.com/search?q=sta...ion-Horse-Running-on-Green-Field%2F;1920;1200


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

A prehistoric giant sloth. http://www.ticotimes.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/140116giantsloth1-1000x678.jpg


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Pretty much this


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Clever girl.....


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Not so much a prehistoric animal but more embodies oliver twist song "food glorious food hot sausage with mustard" 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I call her gator face when she snaps her teeth... Usually while waiting for me to throw her toy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Was picture #1

Now she's picture #2


SuperG


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

He reminds me of a deer when he runs, and because sometimes he poses like a one leaping when he's laying down. 










































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Eiros said:


> He reminds me of a deer when he runs, and because sometimes he poses like a one leaping when he's laying down.
> 
> View attachment 184602
> 
> ...



This is what we say about Millie....reminds us so much of a deer, especially when she is jumping barrels...
Miles reminds us of a lion. He has what appears to be a short mane...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado would be a cheetah hands down. Warp speed on demand, pack orientated, and spectacularly agile!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

bailiff that great dinosaur is your spirit animal? lol great picture

Sabrina , Rhinocerous , nickname rhino


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ya, Jericho is pretty much Bruce the Shark. Only for him it's "strangers are friend's not food".


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Buddy (schnauzer/jrt/rat terrier mix) would be......no laughing......


A house cat.


No joke, sometimes I look at him and his behaviors and I expect a meow.


Bailey, (blk gsd). I'm not sure. Something regal and protective, graceful....a stag maybe.


----------



## Kovinator (Mar 24, 2013)

He may be a furry oaf, but he's my furry oaf...











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I got a black stallion.  

Edit: err I thought I did. LOL I thought the link was a random generator.....I was wrong..so so wrong.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

A long eared jerboa. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Maeuselchen Hasenherz (Mar 9, 2014)

Teo was probably the most like Disney's Balu the bear...really relaxed mostly because he's strong enough and has such a big self-confidence that he thinks noone would even try to attack him. He was very peaceful and friendly but a bit clumsy. A Bonvivant.

Sancho is more like a hare. He likes to run fast to sidestep but is a bit sensitive and would rather run and hide that fight. A bit of a loner, but when you win his trust he is a very cute and cuddly pet. He just needs a strong human to "protect" him.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

carmspack said:


> bailiff that great dinosaur is your spirit animal? lol great picture
> 
> Sabrina , Rhinocerous , nickname rhino


I cant tell you what my spirit animal is because if i do he stops visiting me in my drug induced hallucinations.


----------



## nicky (Jan 12, 2014)

Nothing dainty or delicate-looking with my girl. Since day 1 I told her she is a bull in a china store


http://s30.postimg.org/5yub07729/images_1.jpg


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Spirit*

Our white GSD female: Columbo the detective, "One more question"

Our Black and Red GSD Female: Of Mice and Mens's Lenny


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexter is like a baby elephant, he's big, a little clumsy, but very considerate and sweet. He loves other animals, loves to stay close to his group and is very smart.


----------



## DellaWrangler (Feb 24, 2014)

Mostly this:










with a little bit of that:









(The latter, when tasty snacks are to be had/she's earned herself a time-out, etc.)


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeva secretly wants to be Smokey since she does everything he does at like 10 times the intensity C:

Cool topic btw...


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Einstein's spirit animal is a dog. He apparently read a book called "things dogs should do" and memorized it. He tries to add another behavior to his list every few months.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Lucy was born in a year of Tiger, and in a month of Leo. She really like a liger inside:
Liger - The World's Biggest Cats and she likes to be in a company of domestic cats.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Me and Hunter share the same spirit animal, the wolf. In his maturity, he has become an impressive predator, lives for the pack, moves quietly and stealthily through the forest... 

Unless he has been overcome by his second spirit animal, the water buffalo. He stampedes around the house with his cuz being chased by Zenna. Haha!

Zenna is definitely a great white shark. Just bites everything in sight.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Zelda's spirit animal is defiantly a Coyote. She is loyal, cunning, protector, and is cautious. (And this is a look she does a lot! LOL)



















She reminds me of Joanna from Rescuers Down Under sometimes too though. She is such a little imp sometimes and she out smarts me!


----------

